
Experimental replication: knives manufactured from frozen human feces don't work - nkurz
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352409X19305371
======
otterley
This sounds like a future nomination for an Ig Nobel Prize, joining other
illustrious publications such as “Nocturnal penile tumescence monitoring with
stamps” - [http://ignobel.org](http://ignobel.org)

~~~
dmix
Fits well in the definition: "first make people laugh, and then make them
think"

------
Lxr
Don’t miss the supplementary material: [https://ars.els-
cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S2352409X193053...](https://ars.els-
cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S2352409X19305371-mmc1.docx)

------
pazimzadeh
They tried to cut cold, dead hide with the "3D printed" knife. Anyone else
think the hide might be tougher than taut, live tissue? They also only went on
the Inuit diet for four days before trying it. And they didn't say how long it
was frozen for. They also pointed out that the knife started melting pretty
quickly after being exposed to the hide - this wouldn't happen in the arctic.

------
dmix
> In his book, Shadows in the Sun, Davis (1998: 20) recounts what is now
> arguably one of the most popular ethnographic accounts of all time

> Since publication, this story has been told and re-told in documentaries,
> books, and across internet websites and message boards (Davis, 2007, Davis,
> 2010; Gregg et al., 2000; Kokoris, 2012; Taete, 2015).

So it's not entirely without merit.

I'm sure beyond the ethnographic stuff it will fill many "well actually ..."
type corrections you find by the know-it-alls on Reddit and elsewhere on the
internet.

------
umvi
How do we know the Intuit didn't have diarrea that day and created essentially
a brown ice knife?

~~~
dboreham
All this while also developing Quicken..

------
masonic
Monetization idea: new Copro-Lite brand lightweight knives with field-
replacable blades. Coming soon to Amazon!

------
aklemm
If you ask this question, imagine what other questions it leads to? Not a good
path.

------
foldingmoney
I hope this knowledge never ends up being relevant to my life.

------
kjofol
Smells like new "Sokal affair".

------
0x8BADF00D
Sounds like it was a shitty knife.

------
abakker
Good publication for an elsiever journal.

------
ropiwqefjnpoa
Good to know.

------
new_realist
Piece of shit research.

